# infrared heat lamps



## dorion (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi,

We have a loft that's 6 feet high, 8 feet wide and 5 feet deep with 6 rescue pigeons. My husband just installed 2 infrared heat lamps to use on very cold nights. Does anyone have any experience with this? I was wondering if that amount of light will interfere with their ability to sleep.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Are they regular screw in bulbs? If they are I would switch them out with ceramic type bulbs. They give off heat and no light. And they are safer as the shouldn't break. Somebody on here stated that certain bulb give of toxic gas if broken especially to birds. I made a lot of sense. Hopefully they will pipe in and explain it. Not all bulbs have the gas in it, but most of your newer eco-friendly ones do.


----------



## dorion (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks, did some research on this; seems like the way to go.


----------



## mudsow (Oct 8, 2012)

As long as they're red, they shouldn't interfere with sleep. Red light doesn't interfere. Even all the nightlights are red in my house... I'm all about sleep ;-)


----------



## dorion (Mar 3, 2012)

yes, that's what I've been reading. Thank you!


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Just make sure it does not have a gas in the bulb. Somebody on here said that it was deadly to birds. I wish they would pipe up because they are much more knowledgeable on the topic.


----------



## mudsow (Oct 8, 2012)

Evidently it's just a certain type of bulb. Heavy duty ones. And it radiates off the bulb, not the gas inside.
http://virginislandsdailynews.com/news/ag-department-new-heat-lamp-can-harm-birds-1.1411213


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

my birds are on light 24-7 and ive seen them sleep at night time hours.... they take naps during the day 2.... just like i do ha ha


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks mudsow. i knew somebody would know


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*heat*

Why are you using heat in the loft? To keep water from freezing? If that's the plan its easier to just get a water heater instead of trying to heat the loft. Pigeons do fine in the cold.

Now if its for your comfort while in the loft, that's a different issue.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Many heat lamps are covered with PTFE. That's the same thing as in teflon. It is toxic to birds, and many have died from it. When heated, they give off a gas that can kill your birds. The ones that aren't coated don't have it, but shatter more easily, which is why they came out with the coated bulbs. People have had their barns burn down because of a heat lamp shattering and causing a fire. Why take the chance? If you need heat, the reptile heat emitters are much safer. And it is much better for your birds to have dark to sleep.


----------

